# people who have successfully lost 40+ lbs



## Reed77

Hello, I am needing advice. I need to lose 40+/- pounds by the end of this year, I'm 5'6-7'' and am currently 200lbs (I was about 230lbs, but I have dropped my weight) I want to get down to 160lbs!!! But some of it is muscle weight, I ask some of my friends who look heavier then me what their weight is and they say 200lbs too  

I have come to the conclusion that there is no magic diet or pill that can help me. Just eating healthy and exercising! a few months back I rushed getting into shape, started daily jogging and got shin splints  I even became so desperate that I starved myself, I lost 10lbs doing that, but gained 12lbs after I started eating again, NEVER again will I do that!!!

any beginner advice/help/encouragement would really be great right about now!!!


----------



## sisterpine

Sounds like you already know what to do...increase movement decrease junk foods etc. The knowing and the doing are seperate things for most of us. I wish you good fortune with your efforts. sis


----------



## blueknitter43

Someone took a picture of me a year and half ago. I saw that picture and I cried. I couldn't deny it anymore. It was time to move into action.

From that point on - I dropped what I knew was my enemy. I knew this was drastic and I know it would be drastic for anyone, but I had to do it.

Processed sugar has always been what keeps me from loosing. And over the years, I have learned that when i intake sweeteners (the empty calorie stuff), my weight loss ceases.. and I even put on. 
So... for some time, about 6 months I dropped all processed sugars. IF I had anything sweet, it was a natural sugar (honey, organic sugar) but, honestly it was very rare. 

After about a year, when I finally dropped what I wanted (at least 40#, I wasn't such a stickler about avoiding sugars). but, I will tell you, I really don't want it. When I want sugars, I can tell that I am lacking something and that is usually water, sleep or just a fruits and vegetables.

I have learned to loose and truly keep it off is REALLY a change of heart and life style.
Good luck!!!


----------



## crtreedude

Over ten years ago I weighed 270+. Today, I weighed 189. Yeah, it has been a battle, but I have been winning it, and my lowest weight, ever, was 185. My high school weight was 175, but I was two inches shorter, so I think it is similar. My pant size is 34, and they fit loose, I am 6'1" (and a tad more) and fairly muscular. I am 52 years old. 

Okay, I said all of that to give you hope. First of all, look for the Beck Diet solution. She talks about changing the way you think - which is the key. Lots of diets work. What is hard is changing your attitudes about food. It is the only way you can lose, and keep it off.

A few things I have learned. Weigh in EVERY day and get a very good scale, accurate to half a pound. Don't get discouraged when it goes up a bit, weight varies (I blame it on tides. lol) but you are looking for the trend. Weigh every day, but only look for the low and high of the week. 

Learn the difference between appetite and hunger. If you aren't a little faint, you aren't hungry, you just have some space in your stomach and could eat more. If you eat for appetite, you will gain weight, if you let yourself get hungry, you will lose. Learn the difference.

What you eat will help. I avoid like the plague grains because I know from farming you use grains to fatten animals. I don't want to be fat, so I don't eat grains. Simple to say, harder to do but you might as well accept it.

I ALWAYS eat at the same times, and NEVER go back for more. I eat 4 to 5 times a day. (sometimes I have a snack at 7:30 if I was really active and am feeling too hungry to sleep). Eating early means you aren't getting hungry. You won't die - tough it out.

And, one person said one thing very wise to me. You lose weight because there is something you want to do that being heavy keeps you from doing. For me, it is cycling. I love riding bikes for long distance, and hiking. Hard to do carrying a lot of weight.

Learn to appreciate hunger. My cooking sure is better when I am hungry. lol A good diet coach is a great help too. My wife, who is 58, is 5'4" and weighs 108 lbs, which is 17 less than when we were married. And dang does she look good!  She weighs in every day and adjusts her eating based on how much she weighs. She could easily get fat, but she values being thin and in shape more than momentary pleasure of eating. She has helped me to think the same.

Hope it is helpful from a pair of (now) skinnies...


----------



## Reed77

crtreedude said:


> And, one person said one thing very wise to me. You lose weight because *there is something you want to do that being heavy keeps you from doing*. For me, it is cycling. I love riding bikes for long distance, and hiking. Hard to do carrying a lot of weight.


This is very true for me. ever since I was a young child, I wanted to be a soldier!!! I have been over weight for about 5 years now, I can't go a day without thinking about my weight and joining the Army! I'm getting teary eyed just typing this  it has also made me quite depressed, I am my own worst enemy!


----------



## jessimeredith

Reed...Soldier hubby dropped 134+lbs over a year long period to re-enlist. How? LOTS of hard work at portion control and exercising. He used and still uses a combo of Slim in 6, P90X and Insanity in addition to regular PT to lose and maintain. Not as much right now due to his back injury (i.e. not 3 times a day), but when he's feeling it he's doing it.

Good luck!


----------



## Catalytic

Before you spend money on anything, please check out www.sparkpeople.com. It is completely free. I cannot speak highly enough of it.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## crtreedude

For my wife by the way, her motivation besides looking good for me is mobility. She has enough problems with her hips and joints to not want to add to the problem weight. 

Lots and lots of free diets out there. Look for balance, especially if you are going to have to lose a lot. Shoot for about 2 lbs a week, max. If you get more, fine, but it is unrealistic to think you can maintain more than 2. But, if you can maintain 2, you are talking less than a half a year to drop 50 lbs!

One other thing, at least for me. Your body keeps trying to work around you. If you eat too little, you have no energy. If you eat too much, you want to lay around and digest it. The key is learning "just enough". Also, I like to eat very little for two days, and then have one normal day. This way my body doesn't go into a "starvation" mode. But you may find you have to do something different. Those who lose it and keep it off know it isn't as simple as one diet, or one pill or one way of exercise. It is the determination that you are going to be thin, whatever it takes.

Just my two cents (or dos colones since I live in Costa Rica  )


----------



## Reed77

sisterpine said:


> Sounds like you already know what to do...increase movement decrease junk foods etc. The knowing and the doing are seperate things for most of us. I wish you good fortune with your efforts. sis


It may sound like I do, but honestly I don't!

I lost 30lbs sure, but I hit a huge weigh loss plateau/wall. I haven't lost weight in about 3-4 months

Do I have to be active throughout the day, or can I do an hour of exercise all at once and relax, non-exercise things the rest of the day?


----------



## crtreedude

Reed, to answer your question. An hour of exercise all at once is fine, or split it up. But, not in pieces less than 20 minutes if you are trying for an aerobic workout.

When you hit a plateau, and we all do, you have to change things up. Often, you have let portions grow up, or become more sedentary. One other thing, after 30 lbs, you know you have to cut back on calories, again, right? After all, you aren't carrying around 30 lbs any more, and that does take energy.

One discouraging thing you have to face is that your old way of eating was to GAIN weight. The difference between that and losing weight is a lot of food.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I'm starting the Paleo way of eating. Meat, veggies, some fruit.

The really strict folks don't eat any dairy, but as I have dairy goats, I'm allowing goat cheese and yogurt.

No grains. No flour. No potatoes or pasta or rice.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cindy-e

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=403548

This is working for me. It's easy. No calorie counting. Common sense, yes. (I.E. don't choose fried chicken as your protein! L!) But this seems to be a sensible way to eat, and lose weight SLOWLY if you also increase your exercise. I exercise an hour to an hour and a half a day- but that's because when I started losing weight I found out for the first time in my life (and I am no spring chicken) that I like sports. *GASP*! Who knew? So it keeps me motivated to exercise to do sporting events. I don't like going to the gym or just working out just because. I am goal oriented, so a deadline (like an event that is on a certain day and cannot be moved) works for me. 

FWIW,

Cindyc.


----------



## Rick

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I'm starting the Paleo way of eating. Meat, veggies, some fruit.
> 
> The really strict folks don't eat any dairy, but as I have dairy goats, I'm allowing goat cheese and yogurt.
> 
> No grains. No flour. No potatoes or pasta or rice.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.



How long will your trial period be? It sounds hard! Can you have any of the no - no's along the way, or is it strict?

I don't have to tell you to take a good, daily vitamin (not centrum type), and maybe extra B type.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/cereal-grains-and-pasta/5744/2

Shows some things in WW flour. Good Luck!


----------



## Tyler520

Firstly, I'll tell you that losing that much weight in 4 months in a HEALTHY manner that will LAST is nearly impossible.

Secondly, I will tell you that it REQUIRES a lifestyle change.

The 2 keys are: change in diet, and change in activity...but it doesn't require anything drastic

I was always the fat kid through high school, and decided to make a change for college. I started cycling every other morning, and adopted a low-carb diet of between 1500 and 1800 calories. I ended up losing 50 lbs.

It is my opnion that jogging is not healthy - your shin splints are temporary and would go away in a week with regular icing, but long term, permanent damage would consist of destroyed joints in your ankles and knees, and vericose veins due to imapct stress that can only be dealt with via surgery.

I prefer cycling because you burn significantly more calories per minute: 600-700 per hour, as opposed to 200-300 while jogging. Also, it works many more muscles throughout your body, and results in minimal wear and tear on your body. If you go this route, ride "low and slow" - that is to say, set your bike at a low gear that requires you to peddle quickly, but you won't go very fast. For best results, you need to excercise 5 or 6 days a week, at least 1 hour a day, and you need to keep your heart rate up by 70% above your resting rate for that hour. If this doesn't appeal to you, I recommend swimming - again, a minimum of 1 hour a day for 5-6 days a week, keeping your heart rate up by 70%. This has even less impact on the body, but you'll burn about 400-500 calories. 

A rule of thumb: reducing caloric intake by 200 calories a day will result in a pound of weight loss a week (in accordance with an average diet of 2000 calories per day)...not written in stone, but it helps.

For the first couple weeks, you might not see any loss because your body will be going into 'survival mode' and trying to fight this change, but after, you'll see about 3 pounds of loss a week, especially if you have had a fairly sedate lifestyle. Take note, though: after a few months and about 20 pounds, your body will begin to get used to its new lifestyle, your metabolism will increase, and the weight loss will slow down, so you'll need to mix things up to keep your body on edge: if cycling, change your pace...or switch over to swimming for a couple months. Also, you may want to try and just take 1 week off.

Now for food. I recommed cutting carbs. If you consider the entire history of mankind crunched down to 1 hour, our relationship with harvesting grains (carbs), which has become our staple food, only accounts for 1 minutes of our existence. It is technically a new and foreign aspect ot our diet. Essentially, carbs (specifically, the sugars in the carbs) tell your body to release insulin, which tells your cells to absorb this sugar, and store fat - resultantly, your body will then burn the carbs in your system as fuel instead of fat. So, cut the sugars, breads, pastas, chips, potatoes, peanut butter, etc. Eat lots of proteins: eggs, meats and veggies.

WORD OF CAUTION: This requires permanent, long-term lifestyle changes. I know from experience that people who revert back to old bad habits: eating bad foods, and stop exercising - will result in your body also reverting and VERY quickly...especially since you used to be relatively overweight; you could gain everything back plus more in 6 months to a year if you were to ever stop of give up. Once fat cells are created, they never actually go away, they just collapse and become desiccated...it is so much easier for formerly-overweight people to regain weight that weight if they ever stop exercising.


----------



## Reed77

Tyler520 said:


> Firstly, I'll tell you that losing that much weight in 4 months in a HEALTHY manner that will LAST is nearly impossible.
> 
> Secondly, I will tell you that it REQUIRES a lifestyle change.
> 
> The 2 keys are: change in diet, and change in activity...but it doesn't require anything drastic
> 
> I was always the fat kid through high school, and decided to make a change for college. I started cycling every other morning, and adopted a low-carb diet of between 1500 and 1800 calories. I ended up losing 50 lbs.
> 
> It is my opnion that jogging is not healthy - your shin splints are temporary and would go away in a week with regular icing, but long term, permanent damage would consist of destroyed joints in your ankles and knees, and vericose veins due to imapct stress that can only be dealt with via surgery.
> 
> I prefer cycling because you burn significantly more calories per minute: 600-700 per hour, as opposed to 200-300 while jogging. Also, it works many more muscles throughout your body, and results in minimal wear and tear on your body. If you go this route, ride "low and slow" - that is to say, set your bike at a low gear that requires you to peddle quickly, but you won't go very fast. For best results, you need to excercise 5 or 6 days a week, at least 1 hour a day, and you need to keep your heart rate up by 70% above your resting rate for that hour. If this doesn't appeal to you, I recommend swimming - again, a minimum of 1 hour a day for 5-6 days a week, keeping your heart rate up by 70%. This has even less impact on the body, but you'll burn about 400-500 calories.
> 
> A rule of thumb: reducing caloric intake by 200 calories a day will result in a pound of weight loss a week (in accordance with an average diet of 2000 calories per day)...not written in stone, but it helps.
> 
> For the first couple weeks, you might not see any loss because your body will be going into 'survival mode' and trying to fight this change, but after, you'll see about 3 pounds of loss a week, especially if you have had a fairly sedate lifestyle. Take note, though: after a few months and about 20 pounds, your body will begin to get used to its new lifestyle, your metabolism will increase, and the weight loss will slow down, so you'll need to mix things up to keep your body on edge: if cycling, change your pace...or switch over to swimming for a couple months. Also, you may want to try and just take 1 week off.
> 
> Now for food. I recommed cutting carbs. If you consider the entire history of mankind crunched down to 1 hour, our relationship with harvesting grains (carbs), which has become our staple food, only accounts for 1 minutes of our existence. It is technically a new and foreign aspect ot our diet. Essentially, carbs (specifically, the sugars in the carbs) tell your body to release insulin, which tells your cells to absorb this sugar, and store fat - resultantly, your body will then burn the carbs in your system as fuel instead of fat. So, cut the sugars, breads, pastas, chips, potatoes, peanut butter, etc. Eat lots of proteins: eggs, meats and veggies.
> 
> WORD OF CAUTION: This requires permanent, long-term lifestyle changes. I know from experience that people who revert back to old bad habits: eating bad foods, and stop exercising - will result in your body also reverting and VERY quickly...especially since you used to be relatively overweight; you could gain everything back plus more in 6 months to a year if you were to ever stop of give up. Once fat cells are created, they never actually go away, they just collapse and become desiccated...it is so much easier for formerly-overweight people to regain weight that weight if they ever stop exercising.


Thank you and everyone else. you have all given great advice! I'm hoping to meet my weight goat BEFORE I turn 20 in February 2012. I know it's possible to meet my weight goat by that time (6 months) but is it possible to get into running/stamina shape by that time too?


----------



## ErinP

For that I would recommend:
The Couch to 5K (C25K)
I first did this almost 10 years ago and had _significant_ improvement around the 5 week mark!
Though Alice and Tyler's suggestions are probably the most on the mark so far as weight loss goes. 
Contrary to popular opinion, running really isn't the best way to lose weight and then maintain that loss. If you really enjoy it, great. But for weight loss, your diet is the most important part.


----------



## Rick

Reed77 said:


> Thank you and everyone else. you have all given great advice! I'm hoping to meet my weight goat BEFORE I turn 20 in February 2012. I know it's possible to meet my weight goat by that time (6 months) but is it possible to get into running/stamina shape by that time too?


Every pound you lose means more stamina. 40 lbs in that amount of time is doable.

Here is a hard and tough question for you... How much have you lost in the 3 weeks since you started the thread. If you have lost even 2 pounds then you are already on a roll, a calorie free roll.


----------



## Slev

Reed, All I can say is what worked for me. It's crazy because almost all of the info on the Internet says it won't work. I didn't do anything extra like go work out, we did stat to walk a little after a couple of weeks, but that was just walking, no "power walk" crap or anything like that. We did the "3 Day Diet" you can Google it to find out what all is on it. 

Here is a shot of me tipping the scale at around 285lbs. 48" around..









and after 6 weeks on the 3 Day Diet I had lost 47 lbs. (we took a break for about a month or so) then went back on it for a little more and lost a total of 65 lbs. 









and,... here is where I'm at now. I have not been on the diet at all for over a year now. But I think it has a lot to do with several things. Like: some type of change in what you take in for food every day. Your mental attitude has to be right for change. And, I think there has to be a "click" to go off and you really, really want to make a change in your life. GOOD LUCK, AND STICK WITH IT...


----------



## Slev

...ooops, that's the wrong last picture. I'm into 36" FLEX pants now.. oh well, you get the idea..


----------



## Guest

I lost over 100# this way:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=1795205#post1795205

The ironic thing was, I wasn't deliberately trying to lose weight. I was just getting on a healthy diet. But the pounds just started melting away.

Once the weight is off, it doesn't hurt you to eat dessert at Thanksgiving, or a candy bar now and again. The key is: healthy, balanced, nutrient/fiber-rich diet first, moderation second.


----------



## Rick

Slev said:


> Reed, All I can say is what worked for me. It's crazy because almost all of the info on the Internet says it won't work. I didn't do anything extra like go work out, we did stat to walk a little after a couple of weeks, but that was just walking, no "power walk" crap or anything like that. We did the "3 Day Diet" you can Google it to find out what all is on it.
> 
> Here is a shot of me tipping the scale at around 285lbs. 48" around..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after 6 weeks on the 3 Day Diet I had lost 47 lbs. (we took a break for about a month or so) then went back on it for a little more and lost a total of 65 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and,... here is where I'm at now. I have not been on the diet at all for over a year now. But I think it has a lot to do with several things. Like: some type of change in what you take in for food every day. Your mental attitude has to be right for change. And, I think there has to be a "click" to go off and you really, really want to make a change in your life. GOOD LUCK, AND STICK WITH IT...





Slev said:


> Reed, All I can say is what worked for me. It's crazy because almost all of the info on the Internet says it won't work. I didn't do anything extra like go work out, we did stat to walk a little after a couple of weeks, but that was just walking, no "power walk" crap or anything like that. We did the "3 Day Diet" you can Google it to find out what all is on it.
> 
> Here is a shot of me tipping the scale at around 285lbs. 48" around..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after 6 weeks on the 3 Day Diet I had lost 47 lbs. (we took a break for about a month or so) then went back on it for a little more and lost a total of 65 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work man! I'll never be a 36" waist, but I made it to 38! My highest weight was around 265 at 5'9. Are you 5'11 ?


----------



## Slev

..close, I'm 5'10"...


----------



## Palmetto1

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I'm starting the Paleo way of eating. Meat, veggies, some fruit.
> 
> The really strict folks don't eat any dairy, but as I have dairy goats, I'm allowing goat cheese and yogurt.
> 
> No grains. No flour. No potatoes or pasta or rice.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


I started this about 1.5 years ago. I went off it for a month or so last christmas and have taken weekend breaks here and ther but this works!

I am down 45 lbs but even better than that is my numbers have changed drastically. I had a physical just before I began this diet and I was borderline medication in almost every catagory. Afetr a year on the diet and 30 lbs or so my numbers were all incrediably better. My Dr was amazed!

This way of eating isn't hard once you get used to it. I am not strickly Paleo as I eat beans and sweet potatos ,but I did cut out all dairy (except when I am taking a break!)

The key is cutting out the bread, the rices, the potatos, and the pastas. As well as the processed stuff.

Akin to the "grandma" diet, if your grandma couldn't identify any of the ingredients...DON'T EAT IT!


----------



## Jakk

I have lost a total of 46 lbs. I'm on the hCG diet. Read "Pounds and Inches" by Dr. Simeons, it explains how the diet works. I am almost half way to my goal weight. First round I lost 18 lbs in 20 days, second round I lost 16 lbs in 20 days. By the end of a "round" you are on a modified Paleo diet. I will never have to choke down another low fat anything ever again. BEST.DIET.EVER.


----------



## Ruby

This is how I lost 69 lbs. 3 yrs ago and have kept it of. I also belong to TOPS. Which means Take Off Pounds Sensibly. 

It took me 15 months to loose it. If you lose it fast it will come back. You didn't put it on over night and it won't come of over night. There is no quick fix. You have to work at it. If you can join a Gym it will help. You started jogging, you need to walk instead of jogging until you get use to doing it.

I found out you don't lose on DIETS and keep it off. You have to do a lifestyle change.


----------



## Reed77

Reed77 said:


> Hello, I am needing advice. I need to lose 40+/- pounds by the end of this year, I'm 5'6-7'' and am currently 200lbs (I was about 230lbs, but I have dropped my weight)


I am down to 183lbs 

PT with the Army is doing wonders for me! :happy:


----------



## Reed77

wow, looking back to when I first posted this, thats not much progress


----------



## PamB

hey, its great! better than nothing, its a good start! Pam


----------



## cindy-e

Reed77 said:


> wow, looking back to when I first posted this, thats not much progress


You know, I have seen so many people sabotage themselves and go back to old habits because they did not think they lost enough weight fast enough, so they get discouraged and give up! A loss is a loss! Take the win, celebrate it, and go from there. Your body might not cooperate with your time table, but if you are making progress, that is a very good thing! 

FWIW!

CIndyc.


----------



## Rick

What they just said!

Staying constant is better than gaining back fore sure.


----------



## JanS

One lb. per week is supposed to be the healthy way to do it. You are pretty close. I think you're doing great.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Changing the way you eat is critical, as most folks who lose weight, gain it back and then some. I once lost 20#s and had no problem keeping it off, simply due to changing my diet and living a healthier active lifestyle. The weight you lose is dictated by your body, as we are all different. Here is a link you should find interesting:

http://paleodietlifestyle.com/

This is how I eat, with few exceptions!


----------



## TxGypsy

Diets don't work. Lifestyle changes do. I have gained back weight after every diet I've been on and often more than I lost in the first place. The fact is you will probably have to experiment to see what works for you. For me becoming a health minded vegetarian was what I needed. Americans very rarely eat enough fruits and vegetables and don't take in enough fiber. 

This lifestyle change has eliminated quite a few health problems and I've dropped 50 pounds in a bit over 3 months. If the weather will ever warm up to where I can walk my weight loss will accelerate again. 

While I was in Mexico this winter I walked everywhere. Unlike the US, Mexico is set up for pedestrians. It was during this time that I began to realize....really realize that we are MADE to walk. It's what we're designed to do. I intend to make walking a part of my daily life. 

Something else I've come to grips with is that food addiction is like any other kind of addiction. I smoked heavy for 20 years. I quit 6 years ago. I know that all it will take is 1 cigarette to get me smoking again. Food is the same way for me. I cannot have sweets or regular bread(I do eat a small amount of sprouted bread). Putting it in these terms has helped me quite a bit. That and consciously thinking whether the food about to go into my mouth is nourishing or not.

Good luck!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Like I posted above, "*Changing the way you eat is critical*," as that is NOT A DIET, but a change in how people eat. Human beings are Omnivores, and the PALEO diet LIFESTYLE site is packed with great information for those who eat meat. A healthy active lifestyle is advocated along with regular exercise. This is a way of life, not a "diet." I don't have to lose weight, count my calories, but instead get to really enjoy my meals. Oh, yes, I eat butter, use Pork Lard to cook with, eat plenty of meats, a wide variety of them, YUM  

About a week ago, I walked into MAXX NUTRITION, and was speaking with two of the employees there. It is a pleasure to walk in there, as they are very knowledgable. I was speaking to them about a product my DH wanted to try. In the course of that conversation, I asked them if either of them was a Vegetarian. They started laughing, no joke. The young lady began talking to me about us being "Omnivores," and then I started laughing. I asked her if she was familiar with the Paleo Diet, which is not a "diet," but a permanent way to eat (as in a change in eating habits). I got an earful about how healthy it was and there I was looking at this fit, healthy, pair, who didn't have an ounce of fat on them. They both eat this way and highly recommend Paleo... Then, we started chatting about Pork Lard, of all things. 

For those of you who are meat-eaters, be sure and check out that link! I don't have to count calories, am never hungry, and don't have to worry about my weight at all. The point has been made over and over- "Diets" don't work, but a change in your lifestyle does!


----------



## TxGypsy

This is getting irritating. I am speaking about my experience. I am not trying to ram vegetarianism down anyones throat, but the minute I mention that I am one there is a negative response. I am entitled to speak of my experiences and to have an opinion. I have done a lot of research into nutrition and did not make this decision blindly. This method of eating helps me greatly and it might help someone else. I am not a vegetarian because of political reasons, but rather for health reasons. Please get off my back.


----------



## ChristieAcres

If you hadn't posted a response to my post (#32), again advocating a Vegetarian DIET, obvously referencing my post, I wouldn't have posted a response. The Paleo Diet Lifestyle is exactly that, a lifestyle. It also works, great! I had wondered for years why we had longevity in our ancestors, but found out what they all had in common (Paleo type eating habits). This includes lots of veggies, very little fruit, low in carbs, and a wide diversity of meats. The ones that ate this way, were healthy, and lived up to 100 yrs. The others didn't, had all kinds of health issues. Due to all the research I have done, studying diet/nutritition for 20 years, I do not consider a Vegetarian diet to be a healthy one to follow long term. Here, we simply respectfully disagree.

However, it wasn't cool to post that story. I apologise for that.


----------



## TxGypsy

lorichristie said:


> If you hadn't posted a response to my post (#32), again advocating a Vegetarian DIET, obvously referencing my post, I wouldn't have posted a response.


I was posting in response to the original posting...sharing how I have lost weight and become healthier. I really hadn't paid any attention to your particular post.


----------



## familyman888

My wife was up to 40 pounds lost with Body by Vi before she became pregnant.


----------



## Kung

Paleo, for sure. I started CrossFit about 3 weeks ago; if you're doing it correctly, you are about done for at the end of every workout. As in, if you're standing up, then you didn't do it right. LOL

Anyways, while I'm still exhausted at the end of every workout, I HAVE noticed that the more 'Paleo' I eat, the quicker (MUCH more, in fact) that I get my energy back and recover.

Obviously, everyone who speaks about making it a lifestyle rather than a diet is correct; diets simply ARE NOT sustainable. The reason I'm going more paleo is simple - the more intense my workouts get (and the more intense ANYONE'S workouts get), the more your body will 'crave' a return to whatever will help it perform the best. I've found - and almost every high-intensity athlete has found - that a paleo-type diet allows you to get everything you need to perform at a high level, and get all the nutrients you need, without adding all the extra crud that will weigh you down.

For the record, I started out at 249; I'm now right around 218. I was down to 208, but I put on a decent amt. of muscle soon as I started crossfit.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Kung said:


> Paleo, for sure. I started CrossFit about 3 weeks ago; if you're doing it correctly, you are about done for at the end of every workout. As in, if you're standing up, then you didn't do it right. LOL
> 
> Anyways, while I'm still exhausted at the end of every workout, I HAVE noticed that the more 'Paleo' I eat, the quicker (MUCH more, in fact) that I get my energy back and recover.
> 
> Obviously, everyone who speaks about making it a lifestyle rather than a diet is correct; diets simply ARE NOT sustainable. The reason I'm going more paleo is simple - the more intense my workouts get (and the more intense ANYONE'S workouts get), the more your body will 'crave' a return to whatever will help it perform the best. I've found - and almost every high-intensity athlete has found - that a paleo-type diet allows you to get everything you need to perform at a high level, and get all the nutrients you need, without adding all the extra crud that will weigh you down.
> 
> For the record, I started out at 249; I'm now right around 218. I was down to 208, but I put on a decent amt. of muscle soon as I started crossfit.


Congratulations! My DS, DH, and I are eating primarily Paleo, all get regular exercise, and ramping it up. We also drink Kefir every day and good clean water. I eat frequently, snacks & meals, never hungry... Are you close to your goal weight?


----------



## Kung

I'd say that I have about another 20 to 25 lbs to go. The 'nice' thing about me is that, while I'm not thin, I'm 'built low to the ground' as my dad says; I'd say that I'm sort of a cross between an endomorph and a mesomorph. So when I start lifting heavy again, doing resistance/intensity/interval training, like I'm doing right now, the weight drops off, or at the least, it converts to fat.

So I look so much more healthy than I used to...but I still want to get that last 20 to 25 lbs off of me; at that point I should be at like 14% to 16% body fat.

To compare, here's my 'before' picture (keep in mind that the uniform fit fairly snug):










And the after, taken the other day. You can tell that there's almost no belly there anymore - before, if I lifted my hands like that, you could tell. And the shorts are baggy as HECK, but they're also comfy as heck. 

(And yes I look like crud in the picture; but that was the 36th repetition of a 115# snatch - and that was AFTER a 400M run, 3 sets of 5 snatches, and 36 box jumps. So yeah, I was not having tons of fun @ the time. LOL)


----------



## ChristieAcres

Kung said:


> I'd say that I have about another 20 to 25 lbs to go. The 'nice' thing about me is that, while I'm not thin, I'm 'built low to the ground' as my dad says; I'd say that I'm sort of a cross between an endomorph and a mesomorph. So when I start lifting heavy again, doing resistance/intensity/interval training, like I'm doing right now, the weight drops off, or at the least, it converts to fat.
> 
> So I look so much more healthy than I used to...but I still want to get that last 20 to 25 lbs off of me; at that point I should be at like 14% to 16% body fat.
> 
> To compare, here's my 'before' picture (keep in mind that the uniform fit fairly snug):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the after, taken the other day. You can tell that there's almost no belly there anymore - before, if I lifted my hands like that, you could tell. And the shorts are baggy as HECK, but they're also comfy as heck.
> 
> (And yes I look like crud in the picture; but that was the 36th repetition of a 115# snatch - and that was AFTER a 400M run, 3 sets of 5 snatches, and 36 box jumps. So yeah, I was not having tons of fun @ the time. LOL)


You are doing GREAT :thumb: DH does (3) sets of 50 military push-ups, same with situps (won't do crunches, tho I tell him they are better, has a back like a rock and says it doesn't hurt HIS back). He also does wrist curls, not sure how much weight, but he is regularly lifting due to his work. He rides his bicycle 4/5 times/week, a few miles, but on the way home, up an incredibly steep hill, challenging to hike up. For some reason, he is having a hard time getting that last 10#s off. His build? Similar to yours. I think his issue has to do with dropping carbs, just a bit more would do it.

I don't have to work as hard to maintain my weight, but like to keep in shape to go hiking all year around, also to keep up with all the other outdoor activities we enjoy together.


----------



## SCRancher

December beginning weight 284 - I'm 5'11
Started back to Brazilian Jiu Jitsu as my exercise of choice going between 9 to 11 hours per week.

Between December and 3/12/2012 I went from 284 to a low of 168 but on the 12th I weighed 270 point something.

On the 12th I switched to Paleo for a trial - during this 1 week I went from 270 point something to 260.4 - nothing else changed.

The week of the 19th I had to travel from Wednesday till Sunday afternoon and while some meals were Paleo others were not. 

Monday the 26th I weighed 163.2 and started Paleo again - I weighed this morning (Wednesday) and my weight is 159.2.

Now here is the thing - I just wanted to try Paleo for the sake of trying Paleo not as a way to lose weight. Eating Paleo I find I am always full feeling therefore I don't snack. The first week I kept a log of everything I was eating entering it into FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal food log. Eating all I wanted I was only taking in between 1350 and 1650 calories.

I am totally hooked on eating Paleo - do I break the Paleo foods list occasionally - yes - yesterday I ate 6 chocolate chip cookies with a cup of milk. I'm new and still working on changing to the lifestyle. A friend who has been eating Paleo for years early on told me to not beat myself up over it if I slip up because it's going to happen.

To me the biggest surprise of Paleo is that I'm full and have no desire to snack like I used to.
The second biggest is that so far I simply can't overeat on Paleo because I'm not hungry.

My entering everything into fitday.com the first week was just to see not to limit what I was eating.

With my 11 hours of intense physical conditioning the first week and the 1350 to 1650 calories per day I expected a drop in energy and a flagging lack luster desire and ability only to find out there was no change in my energy and feeling.

Well so far Paleo lifestyle is looking like it may be a match for me.


----------



## ChristieAcres

SCRancher said:


> December beginning weight 284 - I'm 5'11
> Started back to Brazilian Jiu Jitsu as my exercise of choice going between 9 to 11 hours per week.
> 
> Between December and 3/12/2012 I went from 284 to a low of 168 but on the 12th I weighed 270 point something.
> 
> On the 12th I switched to Paleo for a trial - during this 1 week I went from 270 point something to 260.4 - nothing else changed.
> 
> The week of the 19th I had to travel from Wednesday till Sunday afternoon and while some meals were Paleo others were not.
> 
> Monday the 26th I weighed 163.2 and started Paleo again - I weighed this morning (Wednesday) and my weight is 159.2.
> 
> Now here is the thing - I just wanted to try Paleo for the sake of trying Paleo not as a way to lose weight. Eating Paleo I find I am always full feeling therefore I don't snack. The first week I kept a log of everything I was eating entering it into FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal food log. Eating all I wanted I was only taking in between 1350 and 1650 calories.
> 
> I am totally hooked on eating Paleo - do I break the Paleo foods list occasionally - yes - yesterday I ate 6 chocolate chip cookies with a cup of milk. I'm new and still working on changing to the lifestyle. A friend who has been eating Paleo for years early on told me to not beat myself up over it if I slip up because it's going to happen.
> 
> To me the biggest surprise of Paleo is that I'm full and have no desire to snack like I used to.
> The second biggest is that so far I simply can't overeat on Paleo because I'm not hungry.
> 
> My entering everything into fitday.com the first week was just to see not to limit what I was eating.
> 
> With my 11 hours of intense physical conditioning the first week and the 1350 to 1650 calories per day I expected a drop in energy and a flagging lack luster desire and ability only to find out there was no change in my energy and feeling.
> 
> Well so far Paleo lifestyle is looking like it may be a match for me.


Everything you wrote has been both of our experience, with exception of discovering Gluten seems to be DH's issue with losing that last 10#s. I think that it is wonderful eating Paleo style results in feeling great, never hungry, more energy, and no problem maintaining the same weight. We are now eating Gluten free in hopes that will help DH drop that 10#s. Otherwise, he is gotten extremely muscular (more than usual) head to toe. I like the fact you don't really have to calorie count with Paleo.


----------



## JanS

I've been a vegetarian for almost 30 years so it's safe to say it's a lifestyle, not a diet.  One thing you have not taken into consideration, lorichristie, is that, in my case at least, I enjoy what I eat as much as you enjoy your pork fat. I do not feel deprived, I'm healthy, I'm an athlete. As for being on an actual "diet" for weight loss, I never have been, because I never gained weight in the first place. 

I'm glad paleo is working for some of you but it's not the only thing that works.


----------



## SCRancher

SCRancher said:


> December beginning weight 284 - I'm 5'11
> Started back to Brazilian Jiu Jitsu as my exercise of choice going between 9 to 11 hours per week.
> 
> Between December and 3/12/2012 I went from 284 to a low of 168 but on the 12th I weighed 270 point something.
> 
> On the 12th I switched to Paleo for a trial - during this 1 week I went from 270 point something to 260.4 - nothing else changed.
> 
> The week of the 19th I had to travel from Wednesday till Sunday afternoon and while some meals were Paleo others were not.
> 
> Monday the 26th I weighed 163.2 and started Paleo again - I weighed this morning (Wednesday) and my weight is 159.2.
> 
> Now here is the thing - I just wanted to try Paleo for the sake of trying Paleo not as a way to lose weight. Eating Paleo I find I am always full feeling therefore I don't snack. The first week I kept a log of everything I was eating entering it into FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal food log. Eating all I wanted I was only taking in between 1350 and 1650 calories.
> 
> I am totally hooked on eating Paleo - do I break the Paleo foods list occasionally - yes - yesterday I ate 6 chocolate chip cookies with a cup of milk. I'm new and still working on changing to the lifestyle. A friend who has been eating Paleo for years early on told me to not beat myself up over it if I slip up because it's going to happen.
> 
> To me the biggest surprise of Paleo is that I'm full and have no desire to snack like I used to.
> The second biggest is that so far I simply can't overeat on Paleo because I'm not hungry.
> 
> My entering everything into fitday.com the first week was just to see not to limit what I was eating.
> 
> With my 11 hours of intense physical conditioning the first week and the 1350 to 1650 calories per day I expected a drop in energy and a flagging lack luster desire and ability only to find out there was no change in my energy and feeling.
> 
> Well so far Paleo lifestyle is looking like it may be a match for me.


Wow major typo's in this post - sorry every where you see my weight in the 100's instead of the 200's then just insert 2 for the beginning 1.

An update - it's 4/5/2012 and today my weight is 256.2


----------



## Reed77

175lbs


----------



## sidepasser

Congrats Reed, you are doing good!!


----------



## Olivia67

When I read your question on the main board, I thought I would share what worked for me. I am 45 and a diabetic, I've never been what I thought was obese but I stayed at 185 for the last 15 years or so. We have a small farm and so I stay very busy, we don't have any heavy equipment so everything is done by hand, including taking water out to the animals in the winter by hand, two buckets at a time. Even so, I still didn't lose any weight, but I tightened up quite a bit over the years but my size was still a 14. 

My allegeries have been getting steadily worse and so I'm on some natural stuff like Quercetin, which seems to have a big effect on my allegeries without any side effects. I suspect that my allegeries and the standard meds were causing my sugar cravings and other bad stuff which in turn kept my weight up. With the Quercetin, I don't have the cravings and so it's pretty easy to avoid most white sugar, don't fool yourself though, sugar is sugar and it's hiding everywhere. In the buns and ketchup at Mc Donalds, some restaurants even put sugar in the crust of pizzas! Honey is 16 x sweeter than sugar and your body uses it the same way, stores it as fat if you don't burn it off. So I pretty much stopped eating out and stopped drinking all colas, I have always avoided the artifical sweeteners since I read that they can cause you to crave and eat more bad foods. 

Here is what I don't do, I do not weigh myself, that may work for men but it does not for women. Our brains and bodies don't work that way. I keep very busy doing what I love which is not going to a gym and comparing myself to the youngsters who are a size 2 and are running miles on the stupid treadmills. I do drink a V8 every day, especially when I'm very hungry, it takes the edge off my hunger so I don't overeat. I do carry a half sandwich with me when I go out and a small bag of potato chips and sometimes a tootsie roll and I have a case of bottled water in the car at all times. If I do drink something on the road, it's coffee with cream or iced tea without any sugar. I can indulge in a small order of fries at Mc Donalds once in a while, it's only about 200 calories and I usually don't eat the whole thing anyway. 

I don't think that men lose weight the same way that women do so I don't compare myself to anyone. I've gone from a size 14 to a size 8 in 8 months. My belt now only has one hole left before it's going to have to be replaced. I think I weigh about 155 now but honestly I don't weigh myself so I don't know for sure. Anyway this is worked for me. 

Another thing, I always start off my day with a bran cereal or cooked oatmeal with one packet of Splenda, it's the only time I use the stuff but now I don't even need it anymore. Sometimes I put peaches or strawberries or blueberries in the oatmeal. I do avoid my worst enemy, pasta, but I do allow myself to have it about twice a week but only after I've drunk a V8 and I do try to stay within the FDA guidlines of only about 3/4 cup of the stuff at dinner. Gone are the huge plates of pasta. I do not avoid fat though, I don't think it's as bad as people make it out to be. Because of my allegeries, I do not drink cows milk or have cheese daily but maybe once a week or so I will eat a cheese stick if the pollen and mold counts are low. I snack on almonds, walnuts, boiled eggs/deviled eggs, leftover protein like lean chicken or meatloaf and since I'm not crazy about bread, I am happy with one piece of good rye bread for my half sandwich at lunch. I don't know if this is magic or not but it has worked for me. I haven't been a size 8 since my early twenties but I have to admit, that I do not have tons of extra energy but then again, my friends remind me that I do a lot during the day and so that's why at then end of the day, I go right to sleep when my head hits the pillow. Also one more thing, I do not drink alchohol or do illegal drugs, I feel that depressants steal energy from you and alcohol is full of sugar also. I don't think sugar is the enemy but I think in combination with certain meds, like allegery meds, a sedimentry lifestyle and other bad food choices, that sugar can become a problem for some people, like myself. I have not found even one diet that I could stick to or a standard exercise program from a gym that I found even moderately interesting but I did find that I enjoyed farming and farming is hard work. If you find that you have the same problem you could always take some college classes or volunteer with a gardening club or something to keep your hands busy and allow you some time for yourself thinking about something other than food. I hope this helps! It is tough battle and the big companies that are making millions on get thin schemes aren't helping at all. Good luck!


----------



## OneCrazyRat

Reed77 said:


> Hello, I am needing advice. I need to lose 40+/- pounds by the end of this year, I'm 5'6-7'' and am currently 200lbs (I was about 230lbs, but I have dropped my weight) I want to get down to 160lbs!!! But some of it is muscle weight, I ask some of my friends who look heavier then me what their weight is and they say 200lbs too
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that there is no magic diet or pill that can help me. Just eating healthy and exercising! a few months back I rushed getting into shape, started daily jogging and got shin splints  I even became so desperate that I starved myself, I lost 10lbs doing that, but gained 12lbs after I started eating again, NEVER again will I do that!!!
> 
> any beginner advice/help/encouragement would really be great right about now!!!


I lost 140 lbs in one week once...I divorced a cheater.


----------



## ljsedivy

Jakk said:


> I have lost a total of 46 lbs. I'm on the hCG diet. Read "Pounds and Inches" by Dr. Simeons, it explains how the diet works. I am almost half way to my goal weight. First round I lost 18 lbs in 20 days, second round I lost 16 lbs in 20 days. By the end of a "round" you are on a modified Paleo diet. I will never have to choke down another low fat anything ever again. BEST.DIET.EVER.


I'll second this. I did the 40-day protocol last July/August. Lost 30# in 40 days and after I finished, I kept to healthy eating and avoided all crap. Lost another 15# on top of that. Started slipping in the eating dept (and dead of winter, not getting any walks in) my body composition started changing. I wanted to lose another 20 so I'll do a second round. 

Glad to hear you had success in your 2nd round as well. I felt so good, happy, and SUPER energetic on HCG and after while keeping my eating clean. (Easter did get the better of me.......sigh).


----------



## ChristieAcres

OneCrazyRat said:


> I lost 140 lbs in one week once...I divorced a cheater.


Years ago, I told a gal in Costco, that I had lost 200#s, and she looked beyond shocked, asking me how..."I divorced him," I said.

On the Paleo Lifestyle Diet? I just ordered the books on Amazon, including the cookbook, and the recipes look just great! I will be starting to make stricter Paleo type meals for my DH, who is really struggling to lose that last 10#s. He works out like a fiend, in the shape of a pretty serious athlete, at the age of 55, yet hasn't been able to shed that extra bit of fat (tummy, chest, love-handles). DH did lose 5#s recently, after getting off Gluten...


----------



## Reed77

I leave for MEPS tomorrow! I've come so far!  I'm still a little over weight, but defiantly not 200lbs anymore! I hope to never see that number at my feet again!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Good for you, Reed77!

New on DH:

DH has lost just under 30#S just by getting off GLUTEN and eating a Paleo style diet, modified, not strict. He looks GREAT, MUSCULAR, AND GONNA GO FOR IT, to lose the rest!!!

A reminder... This man worked out hard for 2 years, yet wasn't shedding the fat. That wasn't until he changed his diet as I described.

We attended a family dinner, to celebrate DH's DF's 79th birthday, and what a dinner it was! Off the diet then, yayyyyy! Anyhoo, most of the family hadn't seen him so they were shocked and very happy for him.

Now, DH, my DS, DD, her boyfriend, his mother, and a few of our friends are ALL on Paleo Gluten Free Diets, intent on permanently changing the way they eat. ALL OF US are losing weight, without increasing our exercise levels.

"Tom," one of our friends, lost 20#s in one month, ONLY changing to Paleo Gluten Free, and that was the only change (he is physically active, but doesn't work out like we do).

Joe, DH's DS, has lost 40#s, yep, you guessed it...


----------



## jawnn

I lost about 80 lbs last year after a heart attack, without surgery. I was in the hospital for 2 weeks before they decided to give me stints and let me go the next day.

After hat I was just not hungry....even when my body was clearly hungry, I was not. It has everything to do with Leptin hormone, produced simply by having my food intake reduced.

Now I eat as much as I burned off cycling several miles a day. Not producing Leptin in sufficient quantities to lose another 40lbs.

I think the only way to do it is to go some place that will control your food intake for you.

Also think about beans and rolled oats for low calorie, high fiber food. Fat goes directly to storage


----------



## my3boys

I second the hcg. I just started a homeopathic hcg and in 4 days I have lost 6 1/2 lbs! I'm not even doing the very low calorie diet, just a low cal/low fat with lost of fresh produce. I am doing a 50-day round, and if I keep this up I many not have to do a second one! Most people only lose around 1/2lb a day though. They say the average weight loss on a 50 day round is 20-25 lbs.

Not all homeopathic hcg works. Stay away from the stuff at Walmart and the drugstore. I use a spray I get at Order TrimYou Spray | TrimYouSpray.com. It took me a few months to get past the price and just order it, and now I'm sorry I waited. It is well worth it. I choose this one because I personally know 3 people who have used it and lost a lot of weight. My best friend is one of them and she lost over 50 lbs on 2 rounds. This company also offers lots of support and advice and have their own forum just for their customers.

After years of trying everything under the sun, I finally found something that really works.


----------

